# Help picking shrub for hedges in Houston



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I live in Houston and need some help picking an evergreen shrub that will eventually grow in to form hedges. The area is the border between my house and sidewalk/yard. It is the length of the backyard and is 36" wide.

The problem is that it is totally covered by the eaves of my house and does not get any water at all when it rains. It also gets very little direct sunlight. I planted some beautiful azaleas but they didn't work out. This time I want to go back with a more hearty plant and will install a soaker hose to water every morning for 30 minutes.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Also, can I plant them now or do I need to wait until the Spring? Houston Garden Center seems to have very discounted prices going on now through the beginning of Spring.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

stay away from wax leaf ligustrums and red tip photenias , bad news

how tall and wide do you want the finished product

is it full shade ?


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

they need to be narrow and tall. I would say I would like to shape them to 24"-36" wide and 2.5-3' tall. One section (50') is full shade and one section (20') gets morning sun once it clears the fence so about 2-3 hours a day.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Chinese Holly (Ilex cornuta 'Rotunda'). Trim it in the spring & forget about it. Will spear any burglar or peeping toms that happen to get too close.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

I have some Dwarf Yopon Holly between the houses. They have thrived with absolutely no care. They are 5' tall after many years. They can be shaped or sheared to whatever shape or size you like.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Chinese Holly (Ilex cornuta 'Rotunda'). Trim it in the spring & forget about it. Will spear any burglar or peeping toms that happen to get too close.


oh do i hate these things, growing up my parents had one next to the house around a small tree and along the fence next to the driveway. we would be playing basketball and someone always managed to end up in them. that or we would take a leaf off and poke each other with them haha


----------

